# cherry eye



## Wsavio (Feb 26, 2013)

hi just got back from the vet my 8 month havanese Coco has cherry eye and don't know much never heard of this the vet gave me drops for the next 10 days if that don't work he says operation might be the next step this morning she woke up in the other eye infected also ANY BODY WITH INFORMATION PLEASE HELP


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

There are quite a few of us who have had havs with cherry eyes. My Cassie had surgery to repair hers a few years ago. She did fine and it never came back. It doesn't hurt them, but my understanding is that it is something that should be repaired.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cherry eye is not uncommon in many small dog breeds, Havanese included. There are a number of people here on the forum whose dogs have had it. Occasionally it's something that can be handled with drops, and doesn't recur or progress, but I think it's more common for it to need surgical correction. The good news is that the surgery is easy, quick, and very effective. I've never heard of a dog having problems after the surgery.


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

My two Havs both had cherry eye. Lexi had it when she was around 3 years old, which I hear is actually uncommon to get it at that age (most get it as puppies). Neely is 7 months old and had his surgery about a month ago. Both surgeries went well and were quick and easy. The ophthalmologist we went to for Neely's surgery said cherry eye is pretty common in Havs 

Good luck!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I haven't heard of it spreading to both eyes? Thats too bad.:hug:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter had a Cherry Eye, see link (first page for picture and 4 page for healed Cherry Eye http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=22713&highlight=Dexter+cherry+eye

It is important not to remove the Cherry Eye, but to pocket the cherry eye back in to avoid dry eyes later.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Sonic had cherry eye in one eye for a few weeks and then it progressed to the second eye and we decided to go through with the surgery. That was over a year ago and we haven't had any issues since then.

Like it has been said, if you do decide to go through with the surgery, make sure and just get it Tucked back under and not removed. Another option is to ask around at other vets or friends, family, etc to find a vet who is familiar with cherry eye and the surgery. We love our regular vet; however, he had not performed the Tuck surgery before and recommended that we go with another vet close by who is know for performing these regularly with success. This is what we did and couldn't have been happier.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I haven't heard of it spreading to both eyes? Thats too bad.:hug:


Cherry eye doesn't "spread", because it's not a disease. It's a mechanical problem, and it IS possible for it to happen in both eyes.


----------

